# last years show pics



## bodyworks (Oct 17, 2007)

this is me. they take away my title tomorrow, boo hoo...


----------



## nick500 (Dec 12, 2005)

no picture attached

Nick


----------



## bodyworks (Oct 17, 2007)

give us a sec.....


----------



## bodyworks (Oct 17, 2007)

http://eshare.hpphoto.com/en/home/welcome.asp?JobID=981055fe-9e2a-4309-ba2b-40571cd4b8cb


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2005)

:shock: Holy s**t! :shock:

Looking Bloody great there! :shock:

Well done, there's some inspiration for us all!


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2005)

you ARE the real deal


----------



## razg (Nov 23, 2004)

Very impressive, upper back and delts particularly!


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

what competition and weight class?mate to say your looking good is an understatement!


----------



## bodyworks (Oct 17, 2007)

they're taken from the nabba uk exactly one year ago today. i took the class 3 and overall.


----------



## nick500 (Dec 12, 2005)

unbelievable pictures, i'm ridiculously jealous and amazed, i didn't know you were at such a high level. Your conditioning is perfect and your delts have huge development.

Also gotta say, a good quality tanning job ! light really shows you off in the right places.

Whats your competition/current weight?

Nick


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

nabba-means amateur yes?dude i thought you were a pro-AND your abs look great 8) didnt you compete this year?f**k me ive just checked- you`re mr.universe-i`m a 38 year old big kid for a minute :lol:


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

Shane has so much potential, whats really sickening is he's just a boy and has so much time still to improve.

This guy is a future Mr Britain/Universe in waiting and deserves maximum respect from all on this board, EVERYONE can learn from this guy bcos he is hardcore.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

whoops have i looked at the wrong result


----------



## nick500 (Dec 12, 2005)

how old are u shane?

Nick


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2005)

Hi Shane

Glad you got some pics of yourself :-D

Are you still taking time off competeing this year to increase size like you were saying a while ago?

People, this guy is a real nice dude and I owe alot to him, thanks mate

J


----------



## bodyworks (Oct 17, 2007)

thanks for the compliments guys. especially doug for saying i'm just a boy, i like that. Yeah jas, same plan as before, next year will probably be spent in the gym.

and i'm 27 nick.

now if i really wanna blow your minds, i'll post some pics of my girlfriend. she also competes and she is amazing.


----------



## Stu21Ldn (Mar 17, 2005)

huge legs!

very impressive mate


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2005)

Only 27 and already that kind of physique!

Now I'm f##kin' depressed!


----------



## bodyworks (Oct 17, 2007)

this is my missus. 2nd place in the nabba britain this year.

just to make you guys feel inadequate, she's 19 years old in this pic.


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2005)

Very impresive!!!


----------



## nick500 (Dec 12, 2005)

very low bodyfat!

Is she using gear?

Nick


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

Not for me. Impressive though. No offence meant mate just chicks with muscles dont do it for me.


----------



## sitries (Feb 28, 2009)

must be on the juice - shes huge, and only 19!!!


----------



## tahir (Feb 15, 2008)

wow im 19, i never thought a chick at my age wud put me to shame :lol:


----------



## bodyworks (Oct 17, 2007)

Thanks for the comments guys. she's 8 stone in the pic at 5' 3". she's been training for four years and she takes it very seriously.

oh, and that's her ripped up, she don't always look like that.


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2005)

bodyworks said:


> Thanks for the comments guys. she's 8 stone in the pic at 5' 3". she's been training for four years and she takes it very seriously.
> 
> oh, and that's her ripped up, she don't always look like that.


is she on the gear though?

btw can u post your pics again bodyworks, the link has expired.


----------



## Stu21Ldn (Mar 17, 2005)

whether she is on gear or not is irrelevant, she must be pretty dedicated to be at that stage by 19 years old.

She defintarely has a lot of potential.


----------



## bodyworks (Oct 17, 2007)

http://eshare.hpphoto.com/start.asp?JobID=3f948d63-02a9-45c4-8f8c-8f3757bcbfcf


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2005)

f**k me man looking cut 2 the bone


----------



## bez_nahk (Jan 3, 2014)

thats an amazing physique. The 3rd pic dont even look real man. it looks like a bronze statue


----------



## FierceFrets (Sep 29, 2005)

Wow, is that really you?? Thats excellent!!

:twisted: Fierce


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2006)

both hardcore trainers leave everything in gym every session but they both def reaping the rewards now!


----------

